# I'm Unstuck



## abefroman (Jan 16, 2011)

So, this thing is finally going now, after adding my second starter.

I'm at 1.050, starting was 1.070, and it was 1.059 for the last several days.

As far as the last bottle of lemon juice, should I add that now or wait longer? I don't want to kill the fermentation.

Also, should I add more nutrient and energizer? I already have a ton in there, which I added when it was stuck


----------



## FTC Wines (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd wait a little longer, then add the lemon juice a little at a time. Hopefully that way the fermentation will stay strong. Roy


----------



## Wade E (Jan 16, 2011)

Please keep posts on the same wine in the same Thread as you started on this wine! Starting 100 posts all on the same wine really makes a mess of this forum and just makes a ton of work for me!


----------



## Julie (Jan 16, 2011)

Wade E said:


> Please keep posts on the same wine in the same Thread as you started on this wine! Starting 100 posts all on the same wine really makes a mess of this forum and just makes a ton of work for me!



Amen to that! You know I always found reading first then ask questions more logical.


----------



## Tom (Jan 16, 2011)

All of the answers are here if you SEARCH


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Jan 16, 2011)

I wouldn't add any more nutrient if you already have more than the recipe calls for. Congratulations, I guess you just had some slow learners in your batch.


----------



## Brian (Jan 17, 2011)

Good deal Abe I am glad to hear it is moving again. So I gues you just had bad starters??? Huh whoda thunk 2 of them...


----------



## abefroman (Jan 17, 2011)

Brian said:


> Good deal Abe I am glad to hear it is moving again. So I gues you just had bad starters??? Huh whoda thunk 2 of them...



Yep, it was bad starter and/or temperature.


----------

